

Boxstarter: Windows installation automation. - jimmcslim
http://boxstarter.org

======
jimmcslim
Looks very interesting, although the idea of using their box starter.org
service to install packages via a downloaded installer gives me the heebie
jeebies, but I suppose its very similar to the frequent 'curl <someUrl> | sh'
install pattern used in many Linux OSS projects.

Also, I really wish the Chocolatey project would change its name... surely
AppGet would be better (kinda similar to NuGet, kinda similar to apt-get).

